# suche Zeichenkurs



## Duddle (30. September 2001)

hi!

ich hab grad gemerkt das man mit nem grafiktablett viel besser zeichnen kann als mit der maus  

gibt es irgendwelche zeichenkurse zum online angucken?

die suche hat mir einen für mangas gegeben aber das will ich nich so...

falls jemand dijun (kann mal jemand die url davon geben? ) kennt... da gibt es so ein tutorial, solche suche ich

danke schon mal im vorraus 

mfg
Duddle, der heut schon 4 kuscheltiere abgemalt hat


----------



## Kaprolactam (30. September 2001)

Ich hab nur diesen einen Link parat, und der ist ziemlich mager...
http://www.zeichenclub.de/start.html

*lol* Mir fällt gerade auf, mit dem Zeichentablett hat man genau die Probleme, die die Ölmaler vor der Erfindung der Tube hatten...

Kaprolactam


----------



## tilman (1. Oktober 2001)

*zeichenkurs?*

also zum thema zeichenkurs. so was lernt man entweder in der schule, von der oma oder man kann es halt. wenn man trotzdem ein wenig was grundsaetzliches lernen will kann man ja mal jemanden fragen zu bestimmten sachen. der kann das dann mal erklaeren oder man schaut mal in einer schule vorbei und fragt den lehrer(kunstlehrer, ist klar oder?). auch moeglich ist in kunstzirkeln vorbei zu schauen. 

meine meinung ist aber, wenn man keinen dunst hat normal zu zeichnen, dann griegt man das mit den tablett auch nicht besser hin. also nicht versuchen frei zu zeichnen. nur als bessere maus


----------



## L-Boogie (1. Oktober 2001)

Hossa!

Wenn du dir etwas Schützenhilfe aus Büchern holen willst, kann ich dir die Sachen von Jack Hamm empfehlen. Schau mal bei Amazon vorbei die haben in 1-2 Wochen alles von dem auf Lager.Ansonsten wird in der Regel die Sachen von Burne Hogarth empfohlen.Allerdings kommt man an die Sachen von dem nur schwer ran.Bei Ebay ist gerade ne Auktion von allen seinen Sachen am laufen.Kannst ja mal dein Glück versuchen 

Vielleicht is ja auch "Figure Drawing Without a Model
von Ron Tiner" was für dich.Geh mal in den Buchladen deines Vertrauens und check die mal aus wenn du die Möglichkeit hast.Ansonsten üben üben üben.Oder teuere Zeichenkurse belegen.


----------



## Duddle (1. Oktober 2001)

hi!

danke für die antworten 

bin schwer am üben 

mfg
Duddle, der heut schon 3 objekte seiner näheren umgebung abgemalt hat


----------



## tilman (1. Oktober 2001)

*wenn du soviel ...*

... zeichnest, wollen wir auch mal die resultate sehen. will naehmlich sehen ob ich mir auch so ein tablett kaufe. wie teuer ist das eigentlich? und worauf sollte man achtung, oder hast du drauf geachtet? danke


----------



## L-Boogie (2. Oktober 2001)

Moin moin

Ich kann dir die Tabletts von der Firma Wacom empfehlen. Das "Graphire2" von denen kostet, glaub ich, so um die 180 DM.Für den Anfang reicht das Teil vollkommen aus.

Unter http://www.wacom-europe.com/de/produkte/graphire2/index.asp kannst du mehr Infos bekommen.


----------



## Nils Hitze (2. Oktober 2001)

*Und für erstmal Üben, ob das so klappt :*

Ebay lässt grüssen (man, wenn ich jedesmal eine Mark bekommen würde)

http://search.ebay.de/search/search...maxRecordsPerPage=50&st=2&query=Grafiktablett

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Duddle (2. Oktober 2001)

*Re: wenn du soviel ...*



> _Original geschrieben von tilman _
> *... zeichnest, wollen wir auch mal die resultate sehen. will naehmlich sehen ob ich mir auch so ein tablett kaufe. wie teuer ist das eigentlich? und worauf sollte man achtung, oder hast du drauf geachtet? danke *



hi!

nee, ich will mich ja nich blamieren  


ach und nochwas wegen grafiktablett:   http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4911&highlight=Duddle+Grafiktablett


----------

